# Craftsman Dust Collection



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey All,

I need a little advice on how I could stop dust from coming out the back of my saw. Any suggestions?

Johnny


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Lots of folks use carpet. Make sure you clear the belt pretty well.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*One of these posts oughta do it*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/dust-collection-contractors-saw-27157/ :blink:bill


----------

